# White Tailed Sea Eagle



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Just managing to go through the Scotland shots from last month - managed to get these shots when we were on holiday in skye last month (boat trip from portree) - very cold and gloomy day and a rocking boat wasn't making it easy for shots, missed it the first time round as it was too close! Had the 400 prime on so had to switch quick to the 70-200 for the 2nd hit

These are stunning birds to see, only about 40 pairs in britain but doing well :thumb:

#1









#2









#3









#4









_EOS 50D + 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM_

cheers

drew


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

no wonder theres not many of them left, they come complete with a target !!!:lol:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

awesome pics btw :thumb:


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Quality shots, you can make out the ring. I spent a week on the Solway earlier this year trying to find these flying barn doors but came home empty handed. well done.


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

woah, what a gallant looking bird...


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

great pics, thanks for posting


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

well, well, did he grab his dinner from the water, did he, did he!! great shots :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great shots Drrew - particularly like #3 :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Those are great shots, I love three and four, particularly four as he homes in on the kill. Fantastic looking creature as well.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

There was one in Montrose, I seen it when i was walking the dog, it landed on a sand dune and me and the dog walked past it.....I must have been about 2 ft away from it, I absolutely shat myself as the thing took to the sky!!! They are massive!!!!


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

My god awesome photos

David


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics, loving the last one:thumb:


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Look at those talons. Wouldn't like to let that get a grip on me!

You can see that it's head remains in the same position as it keeps it'd eye on where it's aiming.


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

Brilliant shots, and an epic bird.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks all, appreciated  and if you're even up that way, definately recommend going on the boat trip! 

drew


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Buckas, Did it catch the fish?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Great capture mate . Well done:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

cheers dougie 



eddiel34 said:


> Buckas, Did it catch the fish?


yeh caught the fish, just the bottom half of him was in the frame though :lol::wall:

drew


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Super photos. Well captured. 

What a stunning creature, grace with ferocity.

Chris.


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

This is a cracking series! I have been up twice in the last couple of years trying to get these, always to far out from the boat even with the 300mm 2.8 c/w 1.4TC! You have done really well with these.
Ricky


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i know you said the last shot was cack but we'd all still love to see him catching the fish !


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!

And i thought the puffins were good. 

Love it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great shots :thumb:

Love the last one


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks chaps 



n_d_fox said:


> i know you said the last shot was cack but we'd all still love to see him catching the fish !


lol it's not cack, just missing his noggin - will stick a few more up this evening :thumb:

drew


----------

